# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Mesimi mbi lemoshen, lutjen, agjerimin

## NoName

*Mësimi mbi lëmoshën*


Ruajuni të mos i bëni veprat tuaja të mira në sy të njerëzve për tu parë prej tyre! Përndryshe nuk do të keni farë shpërblimi te Ati juaj që është në qiell.
Prandaj, kur të ndash lëmoshë, mos i bjer borisë para vetes, siç bëjnë shtiracakët në sinagoga dhe në rrugë të madhe për tu nderuar prej njerëzve. Për të vërtetë po ju them: u ndanë me atë shpërblim! Ndërsa ti, kur të bësh lëmoshë, të mos dijë e majta çfarë bën e djathta, që lëmosha jote të jetë e fshehtë, e Ati yt që sheh në fshehtësi, do ta shpërblejë.


*Mësimi mbi lutjen*

Kur të luteni, mos bëni si shtiracakët, të cilëve u pëlqen të luten në këmbë në sinagoga dhe në sheshe të rrugëve, që ti shohin njerëzit. Përnjëmend po ju them: u ndanë veç me atë shpërblim! Ndërsa ti, kur të lutesh, hyr në dhomën tënde, mbylle pas vetes derën e lutju Atit tënd që është në fshehtësi; e Ati yt që sheh në fshehtësi, do të të shpërblejë.


*Mësimi mbi agjërimin*

Edhe kur të agjëroni, mos u mërrolni porsi shtiracakët, të cilët marrin një hije të rëndë në fytyrë për tu treguar njerëzve se agjërojnë: përnjëmend po ju them: u ndanë veç me atë shpërblim!
Ti, përkundrazi, kur të agjërosh, përeroje kokën tënde dhe laje fytyrën tënde, që të mos e vënë re njerëzit se po agjëron, por Ati yt, që është në fshehtësi. Ati yt që sheh në fshehtësi, do të të shpërblejë.

----------

